# Death-kun's Pok?mon Shop



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Death-kun's Pokemon Shop

_OPEN FOR BUSINESS_

As can be plainly seen, this is a request shop for Pokemon. If you don't know what a Pokemon is, you can learn really fast.

In this shop, things are run somewhat differently. In order to get the Pokemon of your choice, you merely have to state what Pokemon you want. Because I'm very limited in what I can do (rounded borders, black and/or white (or different colors depending on what you want) borders and renders depending on the stock), to make up for the lack of variation, I usually find stocks exceptional enough where they look just fine without any effects and whatnot added to them. Though, if you want something specific, you can give me a stock to work with, but the stock must be of good quality at least.

I can only do rounded borders, black and/or white (and multiple color) borders and limited rendering.​
*Services*:
Avatars
Signatures
Renders AKA Transparencies (very limited field though, so don't expect much)

*Guidelines*​
• You may request as often as you like, but please be reasonable. As soon as you get one request fulfilled, don't make another request right after. 

• *Signatures must be turned off*, or else your request will be ignored

• You must have at least 100 posts to request here

• Rep is a *must*. Credit is *optional*

• No spamming

• If you don't like what you get, I'm sorry, but I probably won't redo it. I personally choose the fanarts I think look good. So unless I didn't like the stock I found in the first place, I will not redo it. Please don't be rude

• I can work fast, but some stocks are harder to find than others. Rest assured, you will get your request filled, but _please_ don't whine about it if I'm not going as fast as you want me to. I'm already being generous enough to find the stock, as well as make something out of it


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

_Pokemon Archives_

-If you want to use one of the Pokemon in the archives, ask me first-

-Because of the amount of Pokemon there are, there will not be specific examples from I and Asuma. Instead, they will all be archived alphabetically-

Ambipom Arbok Arceus Bellossom Blaziken Buneary Charizard Charmander Chinchou Crobat Darkrai Diglett Ditto Drifloon Duskull Empoleon Espeon Gallade Garchomp Gardevoir Giratina Golduck Growlithe Happiny Heatran Hitmonchan Hitmonlee Jirachi Latios Lucario Lugia Magmortar Manaphy Mareep Marshtomp Metagross Mew Mewtwo Milotic Mismagius Munchlax Murkrow Ninetales Persian Piplup Porygon Z Raikou Rayquaza Roserade Rotom Sceptile Scizor Seviper Shaymin Shuckle Spiritomb Squirtle Suicune Tauros Tyranitar Umbreon Vespiquen Vileplume  Zangoose​


----------



## Totitos (Apr 17, 2009)

I would like a Hitmonlee avy with rounded borders.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Totitos said:


> I would like a Hitmonlee avy with rounded borders.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 17, 2009)

magmar or magmortar w/ rounded borders please :>


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

kamikazi said:


> magmar or magmortar w/ rounded borders please :>



Here you go.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2009)

Rounded Border Happiny please


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Rounded Border Happiny please



Here you go. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you <33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 17, 2009)

Lucario please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Lucario please



Here you go.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 17, 2009)

Set from this? Avy 150 x 150, dotted border for both, please. Can you get rid of the signature there?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Set from this? Avy 150 x 150, dotted border for both, please. Can you get rid of the signature there?



I can't do dotted borders though.  Only rounded for the most part, unless you want black and/or white line borders. ;<


----------



## Morphine (Apr 17, 2009)

Rounded is fine then.


----------



## fraj (Apr 17, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian

dotted real quick


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Rounded is fine then.









frajosg said:


> Munboy Dracule O'Brian
> 
> dotted real quick



I'd love to use that, but I don't use PS.  If I did, I'd definitely want to make dotted borders.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 17, 2009)

Could I have an Arceus Avy, Rounded.

Size: 125 x 125

if not, a Darkrai would be good, Rounded.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Could I have an Arceus Avy, Rounded.
> 
> Size: 125 x 125
> 
> if not, a Darkrai would be good, Rounded.



Here you go.


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Death, want me to help you out with avatar 
making? We can be partners in this shop.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

For anyone else, I would've said no, but you are a Pokemon enthusiast.  Just make sure to have wonderful fanarts, and deliver great stuff. 

EDIT: And turn off your sig plz.


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Of course. Want to mention me in the OP 
so people know there are two makers in this 
shop? I'll make a few ava's in a bit.

EDIT: Oh you did. Sweet.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes Zayne.  Just disable your sig in both those posts, and we'll be all set. 

We'll discuss this further elsewhere.


----------



## Tyger (Apr 17, 2009)

Could i have a charizard please? 
125x125?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Tyger said:


> Could i have a charizard please?
> 125x125?



I have just the thing for you. 

EDIT: Will put the avy in this post once I'm done.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 17, 2009)

Can I have a mewtwo


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Done. And here's my first ava for the shop.
We're going to have to post links in the OP
rather than images since there's a 10 image limit.
We should post the ava's in alphebitical order
depending on the pokemon name. Example:
Muk
*Link*
Murkrow
*link*

Here's my first ava. 


Murkrow!


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Can I have a mewtwo


I'll make you a Mewtwo. 
Give me a sec.

Death, do you mind doing his request?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Done. And here's my first ava for the shop.
> We're going to have to post links in the OP
> rather than images since there's a 10 image limit.
> We should post the ava's in alphebitical order
> ...



Alright, sounds like a good idea. Will do. And I'll make a section for me, and a section for you.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

@God of Shinobi - I will take your request. Asuma is having a hard time finding good Mewtwo fanart, and I don't blame him. Good Mewtwo fanart is hard to come by.

@Lily (Tyger) -


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Scizor & Tauros.


----------



## Tyger (Apr 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> @Lily (Tyger) -


Its perfect  Thank you Jasonpek


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

@Lily - Anytime. pek Glad you like it. <3

@God of Shinobi -


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice one Death.  Do you 
like the Scizor and Tauros I made?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Very good.  Will add them soon.


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Tyranitar. 

By the way, I know you made a Raikou ava already, but can we have two different ones? I'd like this to be an option. I think we should have more than one option for a certain pokemon. So just label the link "Raikou 2"


----------



## Loulabelle (Apr 17, 2009)

Growlithe?


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Loulabelle said:


> Growlithe?


Sure, give me a few minutes.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Tyranitar.
> 
> By the way, I know you made a Raikou ava already, but can we have two different ones? I'd like this to be an option. I think we should have more than one option for a certain pokemon. So just label the link "Raikou 2"



More than one option?  That'd be... way too much management. I will just use that for the Raikou example when I get to it, since I'm progressing through the alphabet.


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Loulabelle said:


> Growlithe?





Death-kun said:


> More than one option?  That'd be... way too much management. I will just use that for the Raikou example when I get to it, since I'm progressing through the alphabet.


We can always make a new post if we run out of room. Do you think a moderator could give me editing options to this thread too so I can take some load off your work?


----------



## Loulabelle (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> We can always make a new post if we run out of room. Do you think a moderator could give me editing options to this thread too so I can take some load off your work?



Well really, it's just examples, so we really only need one of each Pokemon.

We'll move onto another post only if the character limit on the one we're using is exceeded.

EDIT: Also, your sig.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 17, 2009)

Can I have a Munchlax/Snorlax/Ryquaza/Sceptile please


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Can I have a Munchlax/Snorlax/Ryquaza/Sceptile please



You mean any one of these?

You really shouldn't be requesting so often.


----------



## Tieria Erde (Apr 17, 2009)

DIGLETT PLZ. Avatar of course, rounded. 
125x125


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Tieria Erde said:


> DIGLETT PLZ. Avatar of course, rounded.
> 125x125



Oh Godfel, you shall receive your Diglett. 

EDIT: HERE, OH EPIC ONE


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> You mean any one of these?
> 
> You really shouldn't be requesting so often.



Sorry Mr Death Kun Sama


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Sorry Mr Death Kun Sama



No no it's fine, I did say request as often as you like, but also not to make a request almost immediately after one is fulfilled.  Just wait a few hours, then come back.


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Loulabelle said:


> Thanks!


No problem. 


Death-kun said:


> EDIT: Also, your sig.


Sorry. I keep forgetting. :S


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Porygon-Z.  Like it?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

From now on, send the new avys to me via VM. I don't want this place getting filled with clutter.  But yes, I like.


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry boss.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> No no it's fine, I did say request as often as you like, but also not to make a request almost immediately after one is fulfilled.  Just wait a few hours, then come back.



Its been a few hours


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 17, 2009)

Requesting Avy! <3

*Artist*: Death-Kun

*Size*: 125x125- (Circle Border please)

If the stock is hard to deal with you can skip me. =[


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Its been a few hours



Fine, you will get one more today, only because I already have a Munchlax fanart. 





Reisen Undongen said:


> Requesting Avy! <3
> 
> *Artist*: Death-Kun
> 
> ...



You don't have enough posts, but I love the stock, so I'll do it anyway.  

EDIT: Here you go. <3


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 17, 2009)

I want a Roserade avatar please


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Death, breaking your own rules.



What do you mean?  Tell me in VM's, and delete that post plz.



Ema Skye said:


> I want a Roserade avatar please



Will do Tara. 

EDIT: Done. <3


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> What do you mean?  Tell me in VM's, and delete that post plz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, it's awesome pek *rep*


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> You don't have enough posts, but I love the stock, so I'll do it anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go. <3



Teehee thanks you kind hearted you. <3

*Is repping*


----------



## April (Apr 17, 2009)

Death, umbreon avy plz.


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> Death, umbreon avy plz.


He's not the only one who makes avatar's in this shop 
you know.  I'm on a break for today though. 

He'll be back soon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 17, 2009)

Shalt I become a worker for zis shop?


----------



## April (Apr 17, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> He's not the only one who makes avatar's in this shop
> you know.  I'm on a break for today though.
> 
> He'll be back soon.


ok then

SA, or Sarutobi, umbreon avy plz.


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm on a break. 

Sowwy.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

latina-chan said:


> Death, umbreon avy plz.



I'll get right on it. 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Shalt I become a worker for zis shop?



Sorry, two people is enough for me. ;<


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 17, 2009)

Ah, shiz. Well, just in case you change your mind


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2009)

Here you go April~ <3


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice one Death!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Can I have a Galleade/Rayquaza or a Darkrai one please.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Can I have a Galleade/Rayquaza or a Darkrai one please.



Here you go.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 18, 2009)

MUERTE LET ME WORK HERE TEMPORARILY

I CAN DO THE DOTTED AVATARS FOR YOU

:ho


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2009)

Fine Stefu, you may work here.  How long is temporarily though?


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 18, 2009)

Until I get bored and run out of fanart.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2009)

Actually Stefu, sorry, but I want to keep my extra worker count as one. ;<

*EDIT:* *NEED TO GO OFF FOR A BIT, SO IF ANYONE HAS REQUESTS, POST THEM, AND IF ASUMA DOESN'T GET TO THEM, I WILL DO THEM ALL ONCE I'M BACK*

/notice


----------



## Undead (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm here. I'm available to do 
some ava's right now.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Apr 18, 2009)

can i have a golduck av with a rounded border, please?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2009)

Carolyn♥ said:


> can i have a golduck av with a rounded border, please?



Here you go Carolyn.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2009)

Can I have a Gallde please Mr Awesome Death Kun please


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Can I have a Gallde please Mr Awesome Death Kun please



Here you go.


----------



## Uffie (Apr 19, 2009)

I want one tant


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2009)

Which Pokemon do you want, Ella?


----------



## Uffie (Apr 19, 2009)

The one that looks like it's wearing a Hawaiian skirt and is all flowery please


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> The one that looks like it's wearing a Hawaiian skirt and is all flowery please



Oh, a Bellossom. 

I'll get right to it, and find the best Bellossom fanart ever. 

EDIT: Here you go Ella <3


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 19, 2009)

I love pokemon, but none in particular come to mind, would that be a problem


----------



## Kiba (Apr 19, 2009)

Gardevoir


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I love pokemon, but none in particular come to mind, would that be a problem



Of course not.  I just need to try and think of something you might like, which I'll probably fail at. 



Kiba said:


> Gardevoir



Coming right up~ <3


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 19, 2009)

i used to love ditto and togepi when i was a kid 

I rep you anyways


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2009)

@Kiba - Here you go <3



@Hisa - I still made you one, here.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 19, 2009)

Ditto


----------



## Pepper (Apr 20, 2009)

Such an awesome shop. Can I have a Mew?


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

Could I have a Giratina Origin Form Sig, Rounded,

and a Shaymin Sky Form Avy Rounded

Size: 125 x 125


----------



## Undead (Apr 20, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Such an awesome shop. Can I have a Mew?


Here you go. If you don't like it, 
I can make you a new one.




Koroshi☆Star said:


> Could I have a Giratina Origin Form Sig, Rounded,
> 
> and a Shaymin Sky Form Avy Rounded
> 
> Size: 125 x 125


I dont understand what you mean by those forms. :S
I never knew they even have forms. I'll ask Death
if he can do it.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 20, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, a Bellossom.
> 
> I'll get right to it, and find the best Bellossom fanart ever.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go Ella <3



Awww that Bellossom one is adorable. XD

Anyway, Death-kun....you might be able to use some images from here for stock:

Shot 3

^^


----------



## Undead (Apr 20, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Awww that Bellossom one is adorable. XD
> 
> Anyway, Death-kun....you might be able to use some images from here for stock:
> 
> ...


I work here too you know.  Thanks for the link. 
What happened to that Umbreon stock you said you'd post?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 20, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I work here too you know.  Thanks for the link.
> What happened to that Umbreon stock you said you'd post?



I didn't say I'd post it but okay. XD I got it from that site I just linked.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Also, adorable shiny Budew:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Adorable Corsola:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Adorable Wailmer:


*Spoiler*: __ 









They're all from that site.


----------



## Undead (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you. ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 20, 2009)

Togepi and Persian?  if its not too soon to ask


----------



## Undead (Apr 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Togepi and Persian?  if its not too soon to ask


Hope you like them. 

If you don't like them I can make new stocks.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 20, 2009)

Could I have a Empoleon and Suicine please


----------



## Pepper (Apr 20, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Here you go. If you don't like it,
> I can make you a new one.



It's really cute. Thanks.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 20, 2009)

Espeon plz


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Could I have a Giratina Origin Form Sig, Rounded,
> 
> and a Shaymin Sky Form Avy Rounded
> 
> Size: 125 x 125



I'll get right to it. 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Awww that Bellossom one is adorable. XD
> 
> Anyway, Death-kun....you might be able to use some images from here for stock:
> 
> ...





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I didn't say I'd post it but okay. XD I got it from that site I just linked.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



AWWWWWW, thank you so much KY. pek



Whips♥ said:


> Could I have a Empoleon and Suicine please



Will get right to it. <3



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Espeon plz



Will get right to it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2009)

@Koroshi Star - 





@Whips - 



@Vegeta^Two - 

EDIT: Will make you a set out of the much better fanart I just found.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 20, 2009)

I just want to say that that Giratina is cute in a weird way with it's little arms. XD


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 20, 2009)

Could I have a sig aswell?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I just want to say that that Giratina is cute in a weird way with it's little arms. XD



I know.  I love how Origin Forme looks. <3



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Could I have a sig aswell?



Why of course, I'll get right on it.

EDIT: Here you go~ <3


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Apr 20, 2009)

jason <3

can i have a piplup set with rounded borders?

av: 125x125
sig: whatever you want :3

please and thank you!


----------



## Daron (Apr 20, 2009)

Aw shame; this is one of the best pokemon workshops I've ever seen. I'll have to come back and request a Ninetails when my rep-seal is removed. ._.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2009)

Carolyn♥ said:


> jason <3
> 
> can i have a piplup set with rounded borders?
> 
> ...



Carolyn. pek Here you go. :3







Daron said:


> Aw shame; this is one of the best pokemon workshops I've ever seen. I'll have to come back and request a Ninetails when my rep-seal is removed. ._.



Oh don't worry, I can still make you something. :3 It'll have to wait until tomorrow though, so my other worker may be able to help you while I'm in school.  If he doesn't get the time, I'll do it as soon as I get home.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 21, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> @Koroshi Star -



Thanks Death-kun, where do you get all these amazing fanarts?
Will cred when using.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2009)

Sceptile please


----------



## Kiba (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you death-kun.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Death-Kun


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2009)

Pepper said:


> It's really cute. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sarutobi Asuma said:
> ...



Can I get a matching set? :3


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Apr 21, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Carolyn. pek Here you go. :3





thank you jason, it's so cute!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Thanks Death-kun, where do you get all these amazing fanarts?
> Will cred when using.



You're welcome. <3 I get them through fanart hunting on various image sites, and sometimes the hunts can take... quite some time.



Kiba said:


> Thank you death-kun.





Whips♥ said:


> Thanks Death-Kun



You're both welcome. <3



God of Shinobi said:


> Sceptile please



Coming right up. 



Pepper said:


> Can I get a matching set? :3



I can make you one right away. <3



Carolyn♥ said:


> thank you jason, it's so cute!



You're ever so welcome Carolyn. pek Enjoy. <333


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 21, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I know.  I love how Origin Forme looks. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



epic 
going to use later rep for u


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2009)

@God of Shinobi - 



@Pepper - 







^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> epic
> going to use later rep for u



Thank you. <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2009)

Can I have a more "Badass" pic of Sceptile please Death Kun... sorry I'm asking you again, its not that I don't like it but I wanted a badassery pic..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Can I have a more "Badass" pic of Sceptile please Death Kun... sorry I'm asking you again, its not that I don't like it but I wanted a badassery pic..



Here you go. <3


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 21, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Hope you like them.
> 
> If you don't like them I can make new stocks.



the Persian looks a bit funny but the Togepi is adorable

repping now

EDIT: if you could PM me a stock image of Rayquaza, double reps for that..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> EDIT: if you could PM me a stock image of Rayquaza, double reps for that..



I'll PM you one now anyway.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> @Pepper -



It's perfect and adorable. Thank you so much. <33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

Darkrai please


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Darkrai please


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 23, 2009)

Got anymore Darkrai stock bro?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Got anymore Darkrai stock bro?



I could probably find some. Hang on.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 23, 2009)

Can I have a Latios avatar?


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Can I have a Latios avatar?



Here Tara. <3





Red Sands said:


> Thanks a lot.



Remove your sig in your last post.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 23, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Here Tara. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jason <3


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 23, 2009)

DONE NOW GIVE ME MY STOCK


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 23, 2009)

yo death, do you have a lugia set?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Thanks Jason <3





Red Sands said:


> DONE NOW GIVE ME MY STOCK



Found you three. Normally I would've settled with two, but I hate even numbers. You know how picky I can be.
*Spoiler*: __ 















Mingming said:


> yo death, do you have a lugia set?



I can definitely make you one. :3


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 23, 2009)

Tsk, tsk. :taichou Picky Jason. 


Thanks.


----------



## Daron (Apr 23, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Oh don't worry, I can still make you something. :3 It'll have to wait until tomorrow though, so my other worker may be able to help you while I'm in school.  If he doesn't get the time, I'll do it as soon as I get home.



If it's not too much trouble. Thank you.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2009)

Here you go mingming. <3 Took forever to find good enough fanart. ;<







Daron said:


> If it's not too much trouble. Thank you.



Here you go.  Good Ninetales fanart is so hard to find...  Please disable your sig in your last post also.


----------



## Daron (Apr 23, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Here you go.  Good Ninetales fanart is so hard to find...  Please disable your sig in your last post also.



Wow, looks awesome. Thank you. I'll be back to rep when I find out when I'll be unsealed/ who sealed me.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 26, 2009)

death, may i have the milotic ava?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, you may have it.


----------



## Charizard (Apr 27, 2009)

hey you think you could make me a new charizard set? 

i love how awesome these look even though you barely touch them!


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 27, 2009)

Togepi set pwease  or just an avatar, i dont care <3


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2009)

Charizard said:


> hey you think you could make me a new charizard set?
> 
> i love how awesome these look even though you barely touch them!



Here <3







Hisagi said:


> Togepi set pwease  or just an avatar, i dont care <3



Here <3


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 27, 2009)

is so fat and huggable 

Thanks D-kun <3


----------



## Charizard (Apr 27, 2009)

awesome!

i'll rep as soon as i can!


----------



## Ema Skye (May 2, 2009)

Hey Jason, can I have a Houndoom avatar? (any border will do)

Thank you


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Hey Jason, can I have a Houndoom avatar? (any border will do)
> 
> Thank you



I hope it's good enough.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 2, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I hope it's good enough.



Thank you Jason~ *rep*


----------



## Peter (May 2, 2009)

Pokemon. 

Can I have a Gengar signature that's in a pose on the right side of the canvas and transparent? Also, a Delibird avatar, with a rounded border? It'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Anjo (May 2, 2009)

Mew set please.


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2009)

Will do, Amber. 



Peter said:


> Pokemon.
> 
> Can I have a Gengar signature that's in a pose on the right side of the canvas and transparent? Also, a Delibird avatar, with a rounded border? It'd be greatly appreciated.



Here you go. :3





To make the sig positioned to the right, just use the BB codes.​


----------



## Peter (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, Death-kun, I'll rep right now. 8D


----------



## Alex. (May 2, 2009)

You don't happen to need help right? 
Would like to part-time.


----------



## Peter (May 2, 2009)

Oh, and when I upload my avatar the edges are filled on a white canvas. D8

Any way I can change this?


----------



## Alex. (May 2, 2009)

Sorry to bug in. It has to be 125 x 125 or else the edges will show.


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2009)

For Amber <3







Peter said:


> Oh, and when I upload my avatar the edges are filled on a white canvas. D8
> 
> Any way I can change this?



I realized you weren't senior member, so I just resized it to 125 x 125. Check my post again and use the new avy there. 



Kyoro said:


> You don't happen to need help right?
> Would like to part-time.



Sorry, I am not taking workers. ;<


----------



## Peter (May 2, 2009)

Thanks... again.


----------



## Koroshi (May 3, 2009)

Hey, Death-kun, 
sorry I didn't use the set you made, just felt I had a better one,

Set, Please, containing Bug Pokemon in a group, if you can't find any just Scizor. Transparency.
Avy:125 X 125, of Drapion.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Hey, Death-kun,
> sorry I didn't use the set you made, just felt I had a better one,
> 
> Set, Please, containing Bug Pokemon in a group, if you can't find any just Scizor. Transparency.
> Avy:125 X 125, of Drapion.



Would a set of a Vespiquen with a bunch of Combee and Beedrill around it work?


----------



## Koroshi (May 3, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Would a set of a Vespiquen with a bunch of Combee and Beedrill around it work?



Well I wanted Scizor but that's fine by me.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Well I wanted Scizor but that's fine by me.



If you don't want it, I can still make the other one. D:


----------



## Koroshi (May 3, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> If you don't want it, I can still make the other one. D:



I wanted a transparency, if you can make the other one please do.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> I wanted a transparency, if you can make the other one please do.
> Thanks in advance.



So, a Drapion avy, and a Scizor transparency? Alright. Want to make sure. D:


----------



## Peter (May 3, 2009)

I have a request. (I know, annoying, isn't it?) If possible. 

Could I have a 125x125 Pikachu avy with rounded borders? 

I'd rep you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2009)

@ Koroshi Star - 







Peter said:


> I have a request. (I know, annoying, isn't it?) If possible.
> 
> Could I have a 125x125 Pikachu avy with rounded borders?
> 
> I'd rep you for the rest of your life.



There are no rules against the amount of times you can request, as long as you don't request obnoxiously (like, a few minutes after you get one request filled, you request again. That's obnoxious. ). Also, turn off your sig in the last post plz. 

Anyway, here.


----------



## Peter (May 3, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> There are no rules against the amount of times you can request, as long as you don't request obnoxiously (like, a few minutes after you get one request filled, you request again. That's obnoxious. ). Also, turn off your sig in the last post plz.
> 
> Anyway, here.



Thanks, Death-kun.  

Will rep right now. ;D


----------



## Koroshi (May 3, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> @ Koroshi Star -



SCIZOR, thanks D-kun, he's my favourite pokemon, I'll be using the Avy a bit later, just got this one from Heero.


----------



## Kairi (May 4, 2009)

In ur shop, sexin up ur jasonz.

Anyways, I'd like a Cynthia set. Sig - Render, Avy -  prettiful.
I assume your going to make it prettiful


----------



## Red Sands (May 4, 2009)

Slowking avatar, DK.

To compliment my lvl 100 party one.


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2009)

Kairi said:


> In ur shop, sexin up ur jasonz.
> 
> Anyways, I'd like a Cynthia set. Sig - Render, Avy -  prettiful.
> I assume your going to make it prettiful



If you don't like, I can always make a new one. 







Red Sands said:


> Slowking avatar, DK.
> 
> To compliment my lvl 100 party one.


----------



## Red Sands (May 4, 2009)

The look on him is priceless.  Thanks.


----------



## Kairi (May 4, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> If you don't like, I can always make a new one.



Sexy avy you got thar 
I'm curious, do you have a picture like how she is in the game guide? I like this one, but I loves that one more


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Sexy avy you got thar
> I'm curious, do you have a picture like how she is in the game guide? I like this one, but I loves that one more



I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Kairi (May 4, 2009)

And its wondered why I love you <3
Thank you much, hope you can find one


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2009)

Kairi said:


> And its wondered why I love you <3
> Thank you much, hope you can find one



Love you too.  And I found it. 

Here~ <3


----------



## Kairi (May 4, 2009)

SEXY.
Love you, thankies


----------



## Daron (May 5, 2009)

Can I get a cubone avvy please?


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

Jessie set please. 
​


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2009)

Sorry it took so long you two, I've felt so lazy. 

@Daron - 



@Morphine - I'm really sorry, but good Jessie stuff is really hard to come by.  If you don't like it, I can try again though <3


----------



## Daron (May 6, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Sorry it took so long you two, I've felt so lazy.
> 
> @Daron -



Lol, don't sweat it. Thanks man, looks awesome.


----------



## Morphine (May 7, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> @Morphine - I'm really sorry, but good Jessie stuff is really hard to come by.  If you don't like it, I can try again though <3



Not at all! Love them!  Rep now, cred when I use.
​


----------



## firefist (May 7, 2009)

I would like to have a nice Mewtwo siggy please


----------



## shanto (May 7, 2009)

amazing pic


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2009)

Firefist said:


> I would like to have a nice Mewtwo siggy please



Here you go.


----------



## Milkshake (May 7, 2009)

Can I have a Plusle and Minus set?


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2009)

sweets. said:


> Can I have a Plusle and Minus set?



Why of course.  Sorry for the wait, I was distracted while looking at fanart.  And turn off your sig in the last post please. <3


----------



## Milkshake (May 7, 2009)

awesomeee thanx pek pek


----------



## Peter (May 8, 2009)

Death, I've honed my skills to be awesome. 

If you need me at the shop, just holler.


----------



## firefist (May 9, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Here you go.



thx. gonna have to spread some rep before giving it to you again.


----------



## Anjo (May 9, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> For Amber <3


 *Types with yellow nails* Tanks youu <333


----------



## Kairi (May 9, 2009)

Jasonnnnn ~

Can I has a new Cynthia avy? You know I won't tolerate anything less than Sexy


----------



## Death-kun (May 9, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Jasonnnnn ~
> 
> Can I has a new Cynthia avy? You know I won't tolerate anything less than Sexy



Here you go Keishaaaaaaa <333


----------



## Kairi (May 9, 2009)

I'M TWO HOURS LATE WTF 

That is sexy ! I love it


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 10, 2009)

I would like a Cyndaquil avy with rounded boarders. If that should fail, Beedril please.


----------



## Pepper (May 10, 2009)

A matching Cynthia set. Avy 150x150 (I have my reasons), rounded edges, no border. Transparent sig.  <333


----------



## Charizard (May 10, 2009)

could you please make me another Charizard set?


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> I would like a Cyndaquil avy with rounded boarders. If that should fail, Beedril please.



What a wonderful time to request Cyndaquil.  Since remakes for Gold and Silver have been announced, an image site I get stock from has exploded with fanart from the Johto era. Have quite a lot of Cyndaquil now. 





Pepper said:


> A matching Cynthia set. Avy 150x150 (I have my reasons), rounded edges, no border. Transparent sig.  <333



I hope it's good enough. ;<







Charizard said:


> could you please make me another Charizard set?



Of course.


----------



## Charizard (May 10, 2009)

i love it thanks!


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2009)

^ if you can make an awesome set with this trainer (or his Platinum version) i'll love you forever.


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 10, 2009)

I can't give you rep right now, but I will later. Hope you don't mind if I use the sig on another site.


----------



## Pepper (May 11, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> What a wonderful time to request Cyndaquil.  Since remakes for Gold and Silver have been announced, an image site I get stock from has exploded with fanart from the Johto era. Have quite a lot of Cyndaquil now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks great, thanks. Rep now, cred when I use.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2009)

Ricky said:


> ^ if you can make an awesome set with this trainer (or his Platinum version) i'll love you forever.



Your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) request is changed. 

You get Riley instead.


----------



## Hisagi (May 11, 2009)

avy or set of the trainers from Pokemon Silver kthnx <333


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) request is changed.
> 
> You get Riley instead.


Stop calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

Thnx for the Riley tho


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2009)

You're welcome Richard. 

@Irene -


----------



## Koroshi (May 13, 2009)

Can I have a Pike Queen Lucy Set, if you can't then a Dawn Set


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2009)

Here you go, Koroshi.


----------



## Sima (May 13, 2009)

Uhm I actually have a stock for a sig...but can you find a really cute Vulpix or Ninetails avy to go with it please, it needs to be 150x150

Heres the stock for the sig...if you do those...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2009)

Does you make chibi clones


----------



## Koroshi (May 14, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Here you go, Koroshi.



Aww no Lucy?

Never Mind, do you have something sexier, if you do please make one, if not never mind


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Uhm I actually have a stock for a sig...but can you find a really cute Vulpix or Ninetails avy to go with it please, it needs to be 150x150
> 
> Heres the stock for the sig...if you do those...



Here you go. <3







Darth Nihilus said:


> Does you make chibi clones



You got yours. :ho



Koroshi☆Star said:


> Aww no Lucy?
> 
> Never Mind, do you have something sexier, if you do please make one, if not never mind



Good Lucy stuff is very hard to find. ;<

I've looked around, and haven't found really any sexy Dawn stuff. Sorry. ;<


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2009)

*ATTENTION: I WILL BE GONE THIS COMING FRIDAY TO SUNDAY. YOU CAN REQUEST, BUT DON'T EXPECT IT TO BE DONE UNTIL MONDAY.*


----------



## Peter (May 14, 2009)

Can you do chibi clones? 

Anyway, I'll have a Cyndaquil w/ Male Crystal trainer signature, rounded borders.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2009)

Peter said:


> Can you do chibi clones?
> 
> Anyway, I'll have a Cyndaquil w/ Male Crystal trainer signature, rounded borders.



No, I can't, I just have chibi clones of Gold, Silver, Crystal and Yellow because I have a friend that makes stuff for me. 

What does the male Crystal trainer look like? D: I've never seen a single piece of fanart for him anywhere.


----------



## Peter (May 14, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> No, I can't, I just have chibi clones of Gold, Silver, Crystal and Yellow because I have a friend that makes stuff for me.
> 
> What does the male Crystal trainer look like? D: I've never seen a single piece of fanart for him anywhere.



Dis guy. 



If you could find some fanart of him I'd appreciate it. Also, it would be great if you could make it into a set for future use.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2009)

Peter said:


> Dis guy.
> 
> 
> 
> If you could find some fanart of him I'd appreciate it. Also, it would be great if you could make it into a set for future use.



Oh, that's Gold.  I have a ton of him with Cyndaquil lol. Do you want an avy of Cyndaquil and a sig of Gold with Cyndaquil?


----------



## Peter (May 14, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, that's Gold.  I have a ton of him with Cyndaquil lol. Do you want an avy of Cyndaquil and a sig of Gold with Cyndaquil?



Psh, Gold, Crystal. It's all the same in my book. 

Anyways, yeah, that'd be great!


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2009)

Peter said:


> Psh, Gold, Crystal. It's all the same in my book.
> 
> Anyways, yeah, that'd be great!



Here you go. 

Wait, darn, the avy is the wrong size. D: You can resize it though, right?


----------



## Peter (May 14, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Wait, darn, the avy is the wrong size. D: You can resize it though, right?



Thanks Death.  

Yeah, I can resize it. xD


----------



## Sima (May 14, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Here you go. <3




Thanks so much Death~<3

Love it.


----------



## Koroshi (May 15, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> No, I can't, I just have chibi clones of Gold, Silver, Crystal and Yellow because I have a friend that makes stuff for me.
> 
> What does the male Crystal trainer look like? D: I've never seen a single piece of fanart for him anywhere.



I'd like to reserve the Crystal Chibi Clone please, thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 15, 2009)

Can I have one for Red please?


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2009)

Can I have one of Sableye and/or Kecleon?


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> I'd like to reserve the Crystal Chibi Clone please, thanks in advance.



Alright, are you senior member though? I really only want to lend it to senior members so they get the effect of it with full size.



God of Shinobi said:


> Can I have one for Red please?



You mean a chibi clone of Red? There's one made, but it's not mine, it's Bruce's (Blind Itachi). You'd have to ask him.



Kek said:


> Can I have one of Sableye and/or Kecleon?



Will get to it soon.


----------



## Koroshi (May 17, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Alright, are you senior member though? I really only want to lend it to senior members so they get the effect of it with full size.



No, that's why I'd like to reserve it, if not thanks anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2009)

Kek said:


> Can I have one of Sableye and/or Kecleon?



Here you go <3





Koroshi said:


> No, that's why I'd like to reserve it, if not thanks anyway.



I will hold it for a while.  You're quite a bit away from senior membership though (you actually only need another month or so), so I'll try my best.


----------



## Kek (May 18, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Slacker (May 19, 2009)

Do you have any Volkner stuff?

If possible a set with this as well.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2009)

Swine Flu said:


> Do you have any Volkner stuff?
> 
> If possible some Beedrill avy or something as well.



I don't really have any good Volkner stuff.  Is the Beedrill stuff okay though?


----------



## Slacker (May 19, 2009)

It's ok then, I gave you a stock up there...or if you can find something better that'd be fine as well.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## Slacker (May 19, 2009)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Sima (May 24, 2009)

If you have any good stock with the trainers from Gold and Silver, can you make me a set of them?

head shot of the girl if you can find a good stock


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> If you have any good stock with the trainers from Gold and Silver, can you make me a set of them?
> 
> head shot of the girl if you can find a good stock



Do you want a headshot of the new female trainer that's supposed to replace Crystal (the old one), or do you want Crystal?


----------



## Sima (May 24, 2009)

I like the girl from Crystal better, so Crystal


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I like the girl from Crystal better, so Crystal



I was wondering, would you like to use this Crystal chibi clone for now? 



And would you like to use this sig? I made it for someone, but they never used it. They never even picked it up. ;<


----------



## Sima (May 24, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I was wondering, would you like to use this Crystal chibi clone for now?
> 
> 
> 
> And would you like to use this sig? I made it for someone, but they never used it. They never even picked it up. ;<



I'm not much on Chibi clones:sweat sorry.

But I do like the siggy


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I'm not much on Chibi clones:sweat sorry.
> 
> But I do like the siggy



Alright, that's fine, I was just curious.  I shall go find stock to make an avy with then.


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2009)

Does this look good, Sayu?


----------



## Sima (May 24, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Does this look good, Sayu?



Love it thank you Death~<3


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

A  Drifloon Set please. Rounded borders. I'd be glad if you can find one very colourful! Rep + Cred. 
​


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2009)

Morphine said:


> A  Drifloon Set please. Rounded borders. I'd be glad if you can find one very colourful! Rep + Cred.
> ​



Oh, I definitely know just the set for you.  My friend drew it for me quite a while ago, and I got it made into a set. <3 You can definitely use it if you want to.  But do you want the borders rounded still? If you do, I can just make them round pretty easily.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

This is perfect! I actually remembered this one and I was hoping for something like it but heck it's the thing! Awesome really. Gonna use when I get bored of this cuteness.
​


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2009)

Morphine said:


> This is perfect! I actually remembered this one and I was hoping for something like it but heck it's the thing! Awesome really. Gonna use when I get bored of this cuteness.
> ​



Wonderful, I'm glad you like it. <3 If you need any alterations on it though, just ask me.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot. LUBZ for you. <3
​


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2009)

i'd like a silly diglet/dugtrio set please 


or if you cant find anything silly enough, a metagross please


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> i'd like a silly diglet/dugtrio set please
> 
> 
> or if you cant find anything silly enough, a metagross please



Is this good enough? D:


----------



## Laex (May 26, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Is this good enough? D:



pfft yesh its perfect


----------



## Sima (May 26, 2009)

I gots another request, sorry its so soon.



I need a sig of this, but don't make it too big.

also can I have 150x150 avy's of the eevee and espeon girl?


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2009)

Here you go. <3


----------



## Sima (May 26, 2009)

Thanks so much

but can I get an avy of the espeon too? sorry to bother you so much.

I will rep and credit when I use it, I think I will use the one I have right now for a few days<3


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> but can I get an avy of the espeon too? sorry to bother you so much.
> 
> I will rep and credit when I use it, I think I will use the one I have right now for a few days<3



Is this good enough?


----------



## Sima (May 26, 2009)

Thats good

Thank you<3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, I'm here to apologise for what I did.


----------



## Kek (Jun 2, 2009)

Tropius sig and avy please. :3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2009)

Can I have a sig and avvy? Avatar of Riley and Sig of Riley and Lucario. Rounded please.

Edit: I saw the Riley avatar a few pages back and the Lucario one. Can you shorten it slightly and make it wider?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 3, 2009)

Can you make a set out of this for me Jason? :ho



Thanks <3


----------



## Peter (Jun 3, 2009)

Jason, do you need any help with the shop?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 3, 2009)

Peter said:


> Jason, do you need any help with the shop?


lol you beat me to the punch

i was also about thinking to help, i can animate/resize/transparency/etc 
and i like pokemon art so it all works out


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2009)

Kek said:


> Tropius sig and avy please. :3



Here <3







God of Shinobi said:


> Can I have a sig and avvy? Avatar of Riley and Sig of Riley and Lucario :iria. Rounded please.
> 
> Edit: I saw the Riley avatar a few pages back and the Lucario one. Can you shorten it slightly and make it wider?



What exactly do you mean? 



Ema Skye said:


> Can you make a set out of this for me Jason? :ho
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks <3



That Diglett... D: Here you go <3







Peter said:


> Jason, do you need any help with the shop?





Innocence said:


> lol you beat me to the punch
> 
> i was also about thinking to help, i can animate/resize/transparency/etc
> and i like pokemon art so it all works out



Sorry, but I am not hiring. ;<


----------



## Innocence (Jun 3, 2009)

cool                   .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2009)

A avatar of Riley. 150x150. Rounded.
A sig of Riley and Lucario. Rounded too. Thats basicaly what I want.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 3, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> A avatar of Riley. 150x150. Rounded.
> A sig of Riley and Lucario. Rounded too. Thats basicaly what I want.


ill take this one death, let me find a good stock


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2009)

Actually Innocence, I am not hiring anyone right now, sorry. 

GoS, I'll get to it soon.


----------



## Kek (Jun 3, 2009)

thank you. <3


----------



## Innocence (Jun 3, 2009)

ah np man just bored


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 3, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> That Diglett... D: Here you go <3



Thanks Jason <3


----------



## Daron (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey can I get an avvy out of this please?
Shinkyoku Soukai Polyphonica Crimson S EPISODE 8

Thanks. xD


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2009)

Daron said:


> Hey can I get an avvy out of this please?
> From Those Things We Call Hearts
> 
> Thanks. xD



I tried to do my best with it.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 7, 2009)

Deathy Kun  Finally a pokeshop 

Can you make me an anime Mewtwo(or mew or both is the same) set 

10X

l33t


----------



## Morphine (Jun 7, 2009)

Pikachu set my dear? Whatever you feel like.
​


----------



## Peter (Jun 7, 2009)

Garchomp set, please.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Deathy Kun :X3 Finally a pokeshop
> 
> Can you make me an anime Mewtwo(or mew or both is the same) set
> 
> ...



Here you go, Kyuui chan. 







Morphine said:


> Pikachu set my dear? Whatever you feel like.
> ​



Here you go. <3







Peter said:


> Garchomp set, please.



Here Petar <3


----------



## Peter (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Jason!  

Will rep & cred.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2009)

is it possible to find a stock that says "Hisagi is the best pokemon trainor evarrrr?"  

lol <3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> is it possible to find a stock that says "Hisagi is the best pokemon trainor evarrrr?"
> 
> lol <3



I could make something like that for you.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2009)

yesplz


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> yesplz



Is there anything specific you want about it besides the text?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2009)

not really

make it cool looking (and not girlie) That's my only specific <3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope this is good, Irene. 



No text I used made it flow well, so I just left it out. );


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Death-kun has been lurking the blender.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 7, 2009)

A Froslass set please


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I hope this is good, Irene.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


looks hawt. Thanks


~M~ said:


> Death-kun has been lurking the blender.



Red posted it didn't he?


----------



## Daron (Jun 8, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> I tried to do my best with it.



Lmao! Hahaha. xD
Thanks man.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Here you go, Kyuui chan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome  Thank you so much!

​


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 8, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Here you go, Kyuui chan.



awesomeness 

goes change, thanks...credit+lofe ucp on its way


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 8, 2009)

6 days now Death-Kun.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Death-kun has been lurking the blender.





Hisagi said:


> Red posted it didn't he?



Actually, I found that fanart by myself. 



basye said:


> A Froslass set please



Here <3







God of Shinobi said:


> 6 days now Death-Kun.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 8, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Actually, I found that fanart by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Here <3



OH~ Thats so great! You capture Frostlass's beauty! I'll force you to make my ghost team contest team


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 9, 2009)

Can I have a Green set please? (The Green male character from Red, Blue, Green, Fire Red and Leaf Green arc)


----------



## krome (Jun 10, 2009)

Mareep avy please.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 11, 2009)

Death-kun~<3
Epic win anthing pokemon and trainer set?
Riley if possible. 
Changed my mind: Blastoise Set, plox?


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2009)

Feraligatr set please.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jun 12, 2009)

I need this thing for a new site I'm making.

Called "Sugar-High". Anything you can do with that? Supposed to be a Record Label thing my friends making.

It would be kind of cute to have a pokemon maybe hold something up or things of that nature.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2009)

I am sorry for the wait people, it's the end of the school year, and finals are coming up. I'll get to the requests tonight once I am back from volunteer work.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 13, 2009)

May I get a Charizard set please? Rounded edges please becuase they look epic.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 13, 2009)

Cyndaquil set please.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2009)

Very sorry for the wait everyone. It's been busy at school, and I've been pretty down in the dumps lately. All requests will be finished today.



God of Shinobi said:


> Can I have a Green set please? (The Green male character from Red, Blue, Green, Fire Red and Leaf Green arc)









Uchiha Karin said:


> Mareep avy please.







Soldier said:


> Death-kun~<3
> Epic win anthing pokemon and trainer set?
> Riley if possible.
> Changed my mind: Blastoise Set, plox?









Cyborg Franky said:


> Feraligatr set please.









Uzumaki Noruzami said:


> I need this thing for a new site I'm making.
> 
> Called "Sugar-High". Anything you can do with that? Supposed to be a Record Label thing my friends making.
> 
> It would be kind of cute to have a pokemon maybe hold something up or things of that nature.



I don't think I can do something like that, sorry. ;<


----------



## krome (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2009)

Death Note said:


> May I get a Charizard set please? Rounded edges please becuase they look epic.









JasonKunxx said:


> Cyndaquil set please.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jun 14, 2009)

Love it. Hope you don't mind me using it on another site? Will rep when I can.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 14, 2009)

lets seeeeee.....
a chatot avatar
make it awesome


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry Death Kun, but can you make the avatar of Green from when he was in the Fire Red and Leaf Green arc/chapter/saga please?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> Love it. Hope you don't mind me using it on another site? Will rep when I can.



Of course I don't mind. Hope you enjoy it. <3



Innocence said:


> lets seeeeee.....
> a chatot avatar
> make it awesome



Is this good enough? 





God of Shinobi said:


> Sorry Death Kun, but can you make the avatar of Green from when he was in the Fire Red and Leaf Green arc/chapter/saga please?



You're lucky I have all the Pokemon Special chapters up to the end of the Emerald Saga on my computer. 

I will see if I can find anything good, okay? <3


----------



## Innocence (Jun 14, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Is this good enough?


awesome


creds to you mah man


----------



## Hustler (Jun 21, 2009)

Mudkip ava please


----------



## Peter (Jun 22, 2009)

Jason, could you make a set out of this stock, please. 

Stock;


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2009)

Hustler said:


> Mudkip ava please



<3





Peter said:


> Jason, could you make a set out of this stock, please.
> 
> Stock;


----------



## Peter (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you Jason. <3


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 22, 2009)

I need a Gary motherfucking Oak sig please


or a whole set, whichever works for you


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Death Kun. Forgot about me?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 25, 2009)

Can I get a rounded, Gengar avatar?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Hey Death Kun. Forgot about me?



Already explained to you elsewhere. 



Hisagi said:


> I need a Gary motherfucking Oak sig please
> 
> 
> or a whole set, whichever works for you





Dragonus Nesha said:


> Can I get a rounded, Gengar avatar?



My good comp has messed up bad, so it'll be a while longer before I can actually make anything. ;< They will be made though.


----------



## Sharada (Jun 30, 2009)

Wobbuffet  avy .


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 8, 2009)

No pressure, just a subtle reminder.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry for taking so long. D:



Sharada said:


> Wobbuffet  avy .







Dragonus Nesha said:


> No pressure, just a subtle reminder.


----------



## Peter (Jul 9, 2009)

Charizard signature, trans'd or rounded border, whatever looks best.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2009)

Take your time.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 15, 2009)

Can I have a Lanturn avatar Jason? thanks~


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Can I have a Lanturn avatar Jason? thanks~



Here~


----------



## Ricky (Jul 17, 2009)

Can Ricky be having an Arcanine [i wonder if i spelt that right] avatar (150x150 square, no border)? 

I has lost all files I ever had, meaning my own stock and previous avatars are gone. It is up to you to make me something awesome that I'll probably have to use forever and ever.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 20, 2009)

oh nice thread,Death-Kun could you make an avy of 125x125 from Gold/Jimmy please?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

Death Kun. Its been months


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll be helping Jason out.



Peter said:


> Charizard signature, trans'd or rounded border, whatever looks best.







Ricky said:


> Can Ricky be having an Arcanine [i wonder if i spelt that right] avatar (150x150 square, no border)?
> 
> I has lost all files I ever had, meaning my own stock and previous avatars are gone. It is up to you to make me something awesome that I'll probably have to use forever and ever.







luffy no haki said:


> oh nice thread,Death-Kun could you make an avy of 125x125 from Gold/Jimmy please?









Sandaime said:


> Death Kun. Its been months



What was your request again?


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (Aug 20, 2009)

i do wish to join but. sadly i don't think i know enough about poke`mon to be in here v-v
I do like them and all, but i don't have teh attention span, or intellengence to memorize them all. o.e
I looked through the forum, which is adnormal for me, becuase i get bored easly, and found i really liked all the pictures and random convosations you all have.
So, i hope, with my lack of intellengence i will be able to join.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2009)

Tobi_Good_Boy=) said:


> i do wish to join but. sadly i don't think i know enough about poke`mon to be in here v-v
> I do like them and all, but i don't have teh attention span, or intellengence to memorize them all. o.e
> I looked through the forum, which is adnormal for me, becuase i get bored easly, and found i really liked all the pictures and random convosations you all have.
> So, i hope, with my lack of intellengence i will be able to join.



Well... this isn't exactly an FC or something you can join, it's a request shop. People request, stuff is made for them. So it's not really something that you can join like an FC or something.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks bro


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2009)

No problem sir <3.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

My request was Green(male one) in FR/LG arc. 150x150 rounded.


----------



## Laex (Sep 29, 2009)

Jason. I. want. Kawaii. Cyndaquill. Must be very kawaii.

If you cant find kawaii. Give me badass kingler. kty


----------

